# Daytona 500 Rained Out



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Rescheduled for 12pm Eastern Monday 2/27

Set your manual recordings !


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

alot of people probably are going to miss the race, due to work, etc.

yes recording is a good idea.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

la24philly said:


> alot of people probably are going to miss the race, due to work, etc.


Don't you mean "half of Florida is going to call in sick tomorrow"?

:lol:

Keith


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

They should just throw a set of Goodyear 50's rain tires on em, and go out there and race.
Cant have any less wrecks than they did in the truck and Nationwide race...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sucks for all the fans...

I had the misfortune of going to the first Indianapolis 500 that was rained out.
Wasn't able to make it back for the make-up running...

But there is nothing can be done... at those speeds, that design of track and tires... simply can't do it if the track is isn't totally dry.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

what also sucks is the people who had to go home. People with plane tickets, etc logistically people on monday are home where they live, with tickets are forced to either watch on tv or miss all together due to work, etc. i just hope nascar refunds them the ticket.

what's real funny is this race was already delayed by 1 week, it was push back due to superbowl. last weekend was great taht would have been the actual start day for daytona 500. but we are where we are.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Looks like it may even rain out today.

95% chance of Thunderstorms out there today, till after 7pm.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Is that on the local FOX station?


----------



## tenpins (Jan 19, 2010)

yes it is on your local Fox February 27 at 12 p.m. ET. As Earl mentioned, rain may be the winner. Glad it's only a short road trip to Phoenix for the Subway Fresh Fit 500. Rain, Rain Go Away.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Looks like it may even rain out today.
> 
> 95% chance of Thunderstorms out there today, till after 7pm.


We're getting 100% of that 95% here in SE Georgia right now!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Unless something major changes with the weather, I don't see it happening today. But Daytona does have lights. That would be cool.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> Unless something major changes with the weather, I don't see it happening today. But Daytona does have lights. That would be cool.


They were talking about that last night, as an option to run it as a night race.
Would help with the TV Ratings as well.


----------



## tenpins (Jan 19, 2010)

Heard on radio that race is NOW Scheduled to start at 7:00 PM ET. Night racing is always good.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tenpins said:


> Heard on radio that race is NOW Scheduled to start at 7:00 PM ET. Night racing is always good.


ESPN.COM just posted and confirmed that as well...


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone know how to cancel a manual recording remotely 

Looking forward to a night race.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

That's actually better for me as I might get something done today. :lol:


----------

